# LAWYER??? OBAMA ???? Not!



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Got this in a email from a friend this morning, it is very interesting. I haven't checked all of this out but have heard it in bits and pieces for a long while.

I'll bet that if I were to ask you if Barack Hussein Obama was a lawyer you would say yes. You would have to be to be an editor of the Harvard Law Review and a Constitutional Law Professor at the University of Chicago&#8230;right?

Read and weep. You have been misled again (same as I was)

This is from a former Chicago lawyer now practicing law in Tyler, TX.
This is legit. I checked it out myself at https://www.iardc.orgStands for Illinois Attorney Registration And Disciplinary Committee. It's the official arm of lawyer discipline in Illinois; and they are very strict and mean as . (Talk about irony.) Even I, at the advanced age of almost 65, maintain (at the cost of approximately $600/year) my law license that I worked so hard and long to earn.

Big surprise.
Former Constitutional Law Lecturer and U.S. President Makes Up Constitutional Quotes During State Of The Union (SOTU) Address.
Consider this:

1. President Barack Obama, former editor of the Harvard Law Review, is no longer a "lawyer". He surrendered his license back in 2008 in order to escape charges he lied on his bar application.
A "Voluntary Surrender" is not something where you decide "Gee, a license is not really something I need anymore, is it?" and forget to renew your license. No, a "Voluntary Surrender" is something you do when you've been accused of something, and you 'voluntarily surrender" your license five seconds before the state suspends you.

2. Michelle Obama "voluntarily surrendered" her law license in 1993.

3. So, we have the first black President and First Lady - who went to law school but don't actually have licenses to practice law. Facts.
Source: http://jdlong.wordpress.com/2009/05...of-the-Harvard-law-review-has-no-law-license/ 
;
4. A senior lecturer is one thing, a fully ranked law professor is another. Barack Obama was NOT a Constitutional Law Professor at the University of Chicago as claimed.

5. The University of Chicago released a statement in March 2008 saying Sen. Barack Obama (D-Ill.) "served as a professor" in the law school-but that is a title Obama, who, as an aide, taught courses there part-time, never held, a spokesman for the school confirmed in 2008.

6. "He did not hold the title of Professor of Law," said Marsha Ferziger Nagorsky, an Assistant Dean for Communications and Lecturer in Law at the University of Chicago School of Law.
Source: http://blogs.suntimes.com/sweet/2008/03/sweet_obama_did_hold_the_title.html

7. The former Constitutional Senior Lecturer aide (Obama) cited the U.S. Constitution the other night during his State of the Union Address. Unfortunately, the quote he cited was from the Declaration of Independence .... not the Constitution.

8. The B-Cast posted the video: http://www.breitbart.tv/did-obama-confuse-the-constitution-with-the-declaration-of-independence/

9. Free Republic: In the State of the Union Address, President Obama said: "We find unity in our incredible diversity, drawing on the promise enshrined in our Constitution: the notion that we are all created equal."

10. Um, wrong citing, wrong founding document there Champ, I mean Mr. President. By the way, the promises are not a notion, our founders named them unalienable rights. The document is our Declaration of Independence and it reads:
We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.

11. And this is the same poorly informed guy, who lectured the Supreme Court moments later in the same speech?

When you are a phony it's hard to keep facts straight.
Keep this moving - educate others.

In doubt? Check it out through the sources provided. We desperately needed to recapture our country from the current unqualified & inexperienced stooges pretending to lead our nation.

"Life's tough... it's even tougher if you're stupid"
- John Wayne


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

The guy is a CRIMINAL :******: It is hard to believe he has so many fooled.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

So, what did he lie about on his bar exam? His citizenship?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> zogman said:
> 
> 
> > The guy is a CRIMINAL :ticked: It is hard to believe he has so many fooled.
> ...


The problem is the majority of Americans are to busy having fun to be politically competent, or even a responsible citizen. Simply look at how many don't want to talk about politics. Simply children, but over 21 years old.

sdbearfan, I think the point is as an attorney he is incompetent and doesn't remember the law as a competent attorney would. He just makes things up as he goes. I'm guessing he is a product of affirmative action. I would guess he didn't have the grey matter to pass a bar exam, but they needed another affirmative attorney to meet their quota. Oh, ya they claim there is no quota, only a percentage that they have to meet.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This e-mail may fit in here. I don't know the source, but it seems correct to my way of thinking.

Read it all and carefully.

President May be in Trouble

Obama May Be In Deep Trouble...with Chief Justice John Roberts, U.S. Supreme Court.

According to sources who watch the inner workings of the
federal government, a smack-down of Barack Obama by the U.S. Supreme
Court may be inevitable.

Ever since Obama assumed the office of President, critics
have hammered him on a number of Constitutional issues. Critics have
complained that much, if not all of Obama's major initiatives run
headlong into Constitutional roadblocks on the power of the federal
government. Obama certainly did not help himself in the eyes of the
Court when he used the venue of the State of the Union address early
in the year to publicly flog the Court over its ruling that the First
Amendment grants the right to various organizations to run political
ads during the time of an election. The tongue-lashing clearly did not
sit well with the Court, as demonstrated by Justice Sam Alito, who
publicly shook his head and stated under his breath, 'That's not
true,' when Obama told a flat-out lie concerning the Court's ruling.
As it has turned out, this was a watershed moment in the relationship
between the executive and the judicial branches of the federal
government. Obama publicly declared war on the court, even as he
blatantly continued to propose legislation that flies in the face of
every known Constitutional principle upon which this nation has stood
for over 200 years.

Obama has even identified Chief Justice John Roberts as
his number one enemy, that is, apart from Fox News and Rush Limbaugh,
Beck, Hannity, and so on. And it is no accident that the one
swing-vote on the court, Justice Anthony Kennedy, stated recently
that he has no intention of retiring until 'Obama is gone.'
Apparently, the Court has had enough. The Roberts Court has signaled,
in a very subtle manner, of course, that it intends to address the
issues about which Obama critics have been screaming to high heaven. A
ruling against Obama on any one of these important issues could
potentially cripple the Administration. Such a thing would be long
overdue.

First, there is ObamaCare, which violates the
Constitutional principle barring the federal government from forcing
citizens to purchase something. And no, this is not the same thing as
states requiring drivers to purchase car insurance, as some of the
intellectually-impaired claim. The Constitution limits the FEDERAL
government, not state governments, from such things, and further, not
everyone has to drive, and thus, a citizen could opt not to purchase
car insurance by simply deciding not to drive a vehicle. In the
ObamaCare world, however, no citizen can 'opt out.'

Second, sources state that the Roberts court has quietly
accepted information concerning discrepancies in Obama's history that
raise serious questions about his eligibility for the office of
President. The charge goes far beyond the birth certificate issue.
This information involves possible fraudulent use of a Social Security
number in Connecticut , while Obama was a high school student in
Hawaii.

And that is only the tip of the iceberg.

Third, several cases involving possible criminal activity,
conflicts of interest, and pay-for-play cronyism could potentially
land many Administration officials, if not Obama himself, in hot water
with the Court. Frankly, in the years this writer has observed
politics, nothing comes close to comparing with the rampant corruption
of this Administration, not even during the Nixon years. Nixon and
the Watergate conspirators look like choirboys compared to the jokers
that populate this Administration.

In addition, the Court will eventually be forced to rule
on the dreadful decision of the Obama DOJ suing the state of Arizona .
That, too, could send the Obama doctrine of open borders to an early
grave, given that the Administration refuses to enforce federal law on
illegal aliens.

And finally, the biggie that could potentially send the
entire house of cards tumbling in a free-fall is the latest revelation
concerning the Obama-Holder Department of Justice and its refusal to
pursue the New Black Panther Party. The group was caught on tape
committing felonies by attempting to intimidate Caucasian voters into
staying away from the polls. A whistle-blower who resigned from the
DOJ is now charging Holder with the deliberate refusal to pursue cases
against Blacks, particularly those who are involved in radical
hate-groups, such as the New Black Panthers, who have been caught on
tape calling for the murder of white people and their babies. This one
is a biggie that could send the entire Administration crumbling--that
is, if the Justices have the guts to draw a line in the sand at the
Constitution and the Bill of Rights.

In passing this on it is no wonder Americans of every race
and political persuasion are disgusted with our Federal Government, it
is not hard to understand the mistrust and the disgust. Obama and his
administration should be impeached and the quicker the better. Obama
only knows the blame game, now it is the Tea Party that caused him to
spend our country into debt so deep it may never recover. He is a
President that had a super majority in both houses until last
November. And because of that he jammed pork barrel projects and
spending of every kind of an entitlement bill one can't imagine along
with Obama Care down our throats with spending that is unattainable.
He is borrowing 42 cents on every dollar we owe and spend, wake up
America we have become a third world communist country.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Here is another one that most have missed!

The Washington Post

August 18, 2011 Obama: The Affirmative Action President by Matt Patterson (columnist - Washington Post, New York Post, San Francisco Examiner)

Years from now, historians may regard the 2008 election of Barack Obama as an inscrutable and disturbing phenomenon, a baffling breed of mass hysteria akin perhaps to the witch craze of the Middle Ages. How, they will wonder, did a man so devoid of professional accomplishment beguile so many into thinking he could manage the world's largest economy, direct the world's most powerful military, execute the world's most consequential job?

Imagine a future historian examining Obama's pre-presidential life: ushered into and through the Ivy League despite unremarkable grades and test scores along the way; a cushy non-job as a "community organizer"; a brief career as a state legislator devoid of legislative achievement (and in fact nearly devoid of his attention, so often did he vote "present") ; and finally an unaccomplished single term in the United States Senate, the entirety of which was devoted to his presidential ambitions. He left no academic legacy in academia, authored no signature legislation as a legislator.

And then there is the matter of his troubling associations: the white-hating, America-loathing preacher who for decades served as Obama's "spiritual mentor"; a real-life, actual terrorist who served as Obama's colleague and political sponsor. It is easy to imagine a future historian looking at it all and asking: how on Earth was such a man elected president?

Not content to wait for history, the incomparable Norman Podhoretz addressed the question recently in the Wall Street Journal:

To be sure, no white candidate who had close associations with an outspoken hater of America like Jeremiah Wright and an unrepentant terrorist like Bill Ayers, would have lasted a single day. But because Mr. Obama was black, and therefore entitled in the eyes of liberaldom to have hung out with protesters against various American injustices, even if they were a bit extreme, he was given a pass.

Let that sink in: Obama was given a pass -- held to a lower standard -- because of the color of his skin. Podhoretz continues:

And in any case, what did such ancient history matter when he was also so articulate and elegant and (as he himself had said) "non-threatening," all of which gave him a fighting chance to become the first black president and thereby to lay the curse of racism to rest?

Podhoretz puts his finger, I think, on the animating pulse of the Obama phenomenon -- affirmative action. Not in the legal sense, of course. But certainly in the motivating sentiment behind all affirmative action laws and regulations, which are designed primarily to make white people, and especially white liberals, feel good about themselves.

Unfortunately, minorities often suffer so that whites can pat themselves on the back. Liberals routinely admit minorities to schools for which they are not qualified, yet take no responsibility for the inevitable poor performance and high drop-out rates which follow. Liberals don't care if these minority students fail; liberals aren't around to witness the emotional devastation and deflated self esteem resulting from the racist policy that is affirmative action. Yes, racist.

Holding someone to a separate standard merely because of the color of his skin -- that's affirmative action in a nutshell, and if that isn't racism, then nothing is. And that is what America did to Obama.

True, Obama himself was never troubled by his lack of achievements, but why would he be? As many have noted, Obama was told he was good enough for Columbia despite undistinguished grades at Occidental; he was told he was good enough for the US Senate despite a mediocre record in Illinois; he was told he was good enough to be president despite no record at all in the Senate. All his life, every step of the way, Obama was told he was good enough for the next step, in spite of ample evidence to the contrary. What could this breed if not the sort of empty narcissism on display every time Obama speaks?

In 2008, many who agreed that he lacked executive qualifications nonetheless raved about Obama's oratory skills, intellect, and cool character. Those people -- conservatives included -- ought now to be deeply embarrassed. The man thinks and speaks in the hoariest of clichÃ©s, and that's when he has his teleprompter in front of him; when the prompter is absent he can barely think or speak at all. Not one original idea has ever issued from his mouth -- it's all warmed-over Marxism of the kind that has failed over and over again for 100 years.

And what about his character? Obama is constantly blaming anything and everything else for his troubles. Bush did it; it was bad luck; I inherited this mess. It is embarrassing to see a president so willing to advertise his own powerlessness, so comfortable with his own incompetence. But really, what were we to expect? The man has never been responsible for anything, so how do we expect him to act responsibly?

In short: our president is a small and small-minded man, with neither the temperament nor the intellect to handle his job. When you understand that, and only when you understand that, will the current erosion of liberty and prosperity make sense. It could not have gone otherwise with such a man in the Oval Office.

http://www.goall.com/article/amazing-that-the-wash-post-would-actually-print-this-about-obama.html


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I forgot to say that "the one" is coming to NC college and going to a couple of other colleges "in swing states" to tell the students that he want let the college loan interest go up. He is buying votes using this as a reason to be at these colleges with a bunch of students that don't have a clue what the other candidates have to say about the subject. He has a captive aucience with these students. This is purely a campaign speech he is giving on the tax payers dime.


----------

